# Newbie question about bones for dogs



## zenrider (Dec 11, 2009)

I know cooked chicken, pork beef bones are dangerous for dogs.  Does it make a difference if a pork shoulder bone that's been smoked for 12 hours make a difference.  

Does anyone give the pork shoulder bone to their dogs?


----------



## mr mac (Dec 11, 2009)

Our dog, Gracie (boxer), will eat just about anything that isn't nailed down, from lump charcoal to chicken bones.  Key is, she has a big mouth with huge teeth and can crush most anything that gets in there!


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 11, 2009)

My father was a butcher for over 40 years and he only gave our dogs the knuckles, he felt everything else was too splintery for someone you loved.
That might be too carefull, but I have lived by it.


----------



## ronp (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree completely.


----------



## redneckchef (Dec 11, 2009)

i  have a big dog a great dane we let him eat any bones he deems neacery


----------



## meateater (Dec 11, 2009)

My pug gets dino bones, been that way for 8 years now.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 11, 2009)

Matter of opinion I guess. In my profession I deal a lot with veterinarians and not one of them advises giving a dog any kind of bones. There is always a chance (no matter how slim) that a chip, splinter or some piece could get lodged and not be able to pass thru. If that happens it could mean at the least a costly surgery and at the worst death. I love my dog to much to chance it for a little treat so he gets "no bones". I should mention yesterday was my dogs 14th birthday. 

Happy Bday Buckie.....


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)

My Pit Bull has been eating bones all his life and he just turned 12 yrs old...  We gave him one of the huge cow thigh bones you get at Petco and it was gone in 2 days...

When he starts there are no chips...


----------

